

Site Outage: Passwords and Stream Keys Reset - chloridite
http://blog.twitch.tv/2013/06/site-outage-passwords-and-stream-keys-reset/

======
JD557
Twitch response to salted passwords:

 _> The answer is "yes and no," and we'll cover this in more detail in the
forthcoming technical explanation of tonight's events._

So I guess old accounts' passwords are not salted. Still, I'll be waiting for
the technical explanation.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Not that it particularly matters if they were salted or not.

------
beaumartinez
> _Our caching ruleset was not obeyed by our CDN partner. [...] Before the
> site was shut down, you may have viewed some pages as another user._

What CDN would not respect "caching rulesets"? _Cache-Control: Private_ and
_Vary: Cookie_ are well-established.

> _We will follow up tomorrow with a further technical explanation of what
> occurred._

I can't wait. I hope they're being honest and this was a genuine error of a
third party, and not incompetence on their end.

~~~
packetlss
They use Cloudflare. I doubt they would not respect Cache-Control.

~~~
emmett
This was not an issue with Cloudflare.

~~~
mmahemoff
"during the update process our caching ruleset was not obeyed by our CDN
partner" makes it sound like it.

------
Shank
It's worth mentioning for context how long this outage lasted. It started at
around midnight eastern and only came back at around 8am today.

Furthermore, before the outage, people were able to view other people's
account details without doing anything. It definitely seems like it was a
caching issue in that regard - nobody attempted to do anything other than use
the site and they saw other people's data.

------
Bellows
Judging by the comments and memes on that page, Twitch's community has some
very toxic and juvenile members.

~~~
sejje
It's a website to watch video games; that's exactly what I'd expect.

~~~
pizza
I think its unfair to stereotype a community made up of people of all walks of
life based on a sliver of a sliver of its members. What's different about
gaming than reading books or watching movies or playing soccer that makes
gamers toxic and juvenile?

~~~
jared314
Stereotyping is always oversimplifying, but I agree with sejje. Every group
has their vocal, toxic, and juvenile minority. And, in this case, the behavior
in the comments matches my experiences with the vocal, toxic, and juvenile
minority of gamers.

